# Just got my third one!



## Road Dog (Sep 2, 2006)

Been trying to find these Dr E C's Balm. I got the middle ice blue Hinge Mold about 30 years ago. The light Sapphire open pontil on the right I got 2 or 3 years ago. The left one in aqua I got a few days ago. I was shocked to see it cuz they are a real challenge to find..


----------



## annie44 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice trio!  What other information do you have about Dr. E. C. ?


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 2, 2006)

You related to Dr Cooper or anything?


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 3, 2006)

I haven't got much on this one. Would appreciate any info.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey RC, that a very nice group of oldies. Love it.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks Cap. I'm sure there is an Iron Pontil version out there somewhere.[8|]


----------



## KentOhio (Sep 4, 2006)

There's one on ebay now. Item number: 250024431267


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 4, 2006)

Kool! That one is like the center bottle I have. That one was one of the first nice medicines I dug in the mid 1970's. Up until then I was digging SS Cokes. That bottle made me take a turn to collecting the older stuff.


----------



## KentOhio (Oct 15, 2006)

I just got one like your middle one. Now I need to find out who Dr. E. C. was and what city he was in. Do you know?


----------

